# Firma Interfun GmbH



## Anonymous (12 August 2002)

Hallo Leute
Habe Probleme mit der Firma Interfun Gmbh.  Die firma bietet einen Chat an wo es eine Einwahlgebühr von 47,- Euro gibt. Man wird auf die AGBs hingewiesen und mit einem Ja, erkennt man diese an und ist gleichzeitig eingewählt. Wählt man allerdings nein, so wie ich, scheint das Programm geschlossen zu werden. In wirklichkeit bekommt man dann alle 10 - 15 Sekunden den Hinweis diese doch zu instalieren, dabei kann es passieren wenn man gerade andere Seiten bearbeitet und mit der Maus arbeitet ausversehen dann doch das Ja anklickt, dadurch das sich das Programm immer in den Vordergrund stellt.

Hat einer von euch auch schon diese Erfahrungen gehabt mit dieser Firma.

Danke im voraus an alle die helfen können


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2002)

*interfun gmbh*

Ich gehe heute zum ersten Mal auf diese Seite, die ich infolge einer eigenen üblen Erfahrung mit der -  sagen wir höflich: -  "Firma" Interfun GmbH und einer Behelligung durch deren Eindringen in meine Mailbox bei der Suche nach Abhilfe und ähnlichen Erfahrungen gerade gefunden habe. Die Verbindungsgebühren-Abzock-Organisation Interfun GmbH, für die ein angeblicher (...) firmiert und behauptetermaßen in der Küferstr. 6. 34549 Edertal residiert (email-Angabe: [email protected]; Telefon: 05623-935027),  schleicht sich mit Hinterlist uneingeladen in Mailboxen ein, indem sie u.a. die Tarnung einer persönlichen Nachricht vortäuscht. Auf meiner ausschließlich beruflichen Zwecken dienende Mailbox erschien so kürzlich die Nachricht einer -sagen wir, Angelika. Da ich eine Person gleichen Namens kenne, klickte ich die Posteingangsmeldung arglos an. Sofort ploppte oder poppte ein aufdringliches Downloadprogramm nach vorn, und es war mir sofort klar, daß sich ein Sex-Chatprogramm in meine Maibox eingeschmuggelt hatte. Der Dreck war nur durch Verlassen des Internet niederzuschmettern. Eine Rückmail, mit der ich ein Unterlassen jeder weiteren Zusendung von "Angelika" sowie der Interfun GmbH sowie die Abgabe einer entsprechenden Unterlassungsverpflichtung verlangte, wurde vom "mail-demon" als unanbringbar zurückgesandt.  Es ist eine besonders hinterhältige und die arglistige Täuschung im zivilrechtlichen Sinne tangierende Methode, eine private Nachricht zu simulieren und damit naive, unaufmerksame, gestreßte oder vielleicht auch erwartungsfreudige Zeitgenossen zum Anklicken zu veranlassen. Wie solche Berufsverarscher an die email-Adressen anderer Leute kommen, ist mir als Laien-Nutzer bislang unklar. Ich wäre jedoch nicht überrascht, wenn email-Server oder Telekom ihnen bekannte email-Adressen an andere kommerzielle Ausschlachter verkaufen. Überhaupt ist die Rolle der Telekom in diesem Zusammenhang noch übler als die der miesen kleinen Abzock-Firmen, denn die Telekom verdient an der Übertölpelung und an der Dialer-Wegelagerei a la Interfun Millionen.
Was sich seit 12. 08. bei Ihnen getan hat, würde mich interessieren.
Bitte um Nachricht hier oder unter [email protected]


----------



## dialerfucker (18 September 2002)

...zu Interfun findet man unter der Suchfunktion im Forum schon was:
Beispiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=659&highlight=interfun

PS: Es gibt sogenannte Scanengines im Internet, die Sites auf Mail-adressen abscannen, undurchsichtig ist allerdings auch die Rolle der DTAG in Bezug auf ihre eigenen TOL-Kunden, da faseln die immer was von Datenschutz... :evil: 
Nachschlag: wenn man eine Homepage selbst bastelt, einfach robots.txt in den Index setzen, das würgt schon die meisten scanengines ab.... 
Und hier bringt Technofreak das Thema "Suchfunktion" noch etwas näher:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=777


----------



## DocSnyder (20 September 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es gibt sogenannte Scanengines im Internet, die Sites auf Mail-adressen abscannen, undurchsichtig ist allerdings auch die Rolle der DTAG in Bezug auf ihre eigenen TOL-Kunden, da faseln die immer was von Datenschutz... :evil:
> Nachschlag: wenn man eine Homepage selbst bastelt, einfach robots.txt in den Index setzen, das würgt schon die meisten scanengines ab....



Seit wann beachten Spambots die robots.txt?

Bei mir habe ich auf fast allen Seiten unsichtbare Links auf ein Poisoning-Skript (Sugarplum) gesetzt. Dieses füttert Harvester mit Adressen bekannter Spammer bzw. deren Begünstigten sowie mit ein paar Spam-Traps. Bisher sind alle schnurstracks in die Falle getappt und haben irgendwann aufgeben, bevor sie sich für meine restliche Internetpräsenz interessiert haben. 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2002)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir habe ich auf fast allen Seiten unsichtbare Links auf ein Poisoning-Skript (Sugarplum) gesetzt.


Gib mal bitte etwas Butter bei die Fische...


----------



## dialerfucker (21 September 2002)

@DocSnyder;

Buenos Dias!
Das mit der Butter wäre mir auch interessant! Was hat es mit Sugarplum auf sich?  :-?

Gruß df


----------



## Devilfrank (21 September 2002)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.devin.com/sugarplum/


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

Hmmmmm...

Was macht der bei "echten" Bots? Google oder so?


----------



## Devilfrank (21 September 2002)

Vermutlich. Oder MetaCrawler...
I don´t know


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

Wenn er diese auch mit wenig erfreulichen Daten füttern sollte, wäre das nicht sehr vorteilhaft...


----------



## kirni (21 September 2002)

toninoni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Habe Probleme mit der Firma Interfun Gmbh.  Die firma bietet einen Chat an wo es eine Einwahlgebühr von 47,- Euro gibt. Man wird auf die AGBs hingewiesen und mit einem Ja, erkennt man diese an und ist gleichzeitig eingewählt. Wählt man allerdings nein, so wie ich, scheint das Programm geschlossen zu werden. In wirklichkeit bekommt man dann alle 10 - 15 Sekunden den Hinweis diese doch zu instalieren, dabei kann es passieren wenn man gerade andere Seiten bearbeitet und mit der Maus arbeitet ausversehen dann doch das Ja anklickt, dadurch das sich das Programm immer in den Vordergrund stellt.
> 
> Hat einer von euch auch schon diese Erfahrungen gehabt mit dieser Firma.
> ...



Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem mit der Interfun GmbH. Habe allerdings Zeugen für den oben geschilderten Vorgang, so dass ich im Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung nicht ganz dumm dastehe, auch wenn die Chancen ziemlich dünn sein dürften. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass es egal ist, auf welchen button man klickt - die Verbinung kommt zustande!
btw: ich könnte Zeugen für diese Vorgänge für die anstehende Gerichtsverhandlung brauchen : private Nachricht wäre nett!


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2002)

*Interfun*

Hallo Leute

Immer ruhig bleiben mit der Firma Interfun. Habe heute den ersten Mahnung bekommen udn das wird nicht der letzte sein. Ich laß mich überraschen, bis wann der Mahnbescheid da. Ab da wird es dann Interessant

Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2002)

*Interfun GmbH*

Mir scheint auch das selbe mit der netten Firma Interfun passiert zu sein - näheres werde ich wohl erst auf der nächsten T-Rechnung sehen. Habe seit neustem DSL und benutze den T-DSL SpeedManager. Dieser loggt die Verbindungen mit und genau da taucht auch der "Dienstanbieter" Interfun auf - nachdem ich mal so rein zufällig in diese Log-Datei geschaut hatte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war jedoch noch der ISDN-Adapter an der TK-Anlage angeschlossen - falls DSL mal ausfallen sollte. Was ist nun passiert? Über Google etwas gesucht, die Ergebnisse nach der Reihe abklabastert um etwas brauchbares zu finden und auf eine Seite gestossen die gar nichts mit dem Suchbegriff zu tun hatte. Es öffneten sich lediglich zig Pop-up Fenster. Beim Versuch diese wieder zu schliessen muss es dann wohl passiert sein - weil tierisch genervt. Ich sah dann nur nach 2 Minuten das hier oft erwähnte Dialogfenster mit den 47,50 € bla bla bla. 

Auch wenn ich keine DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindungen angelegt und auch im nachhinein diesbezüglich keine DFÜ-Verbindung finden kann, so scheint dennoch irgendwie eine Verbindung zustande gekommen sein. Sonst wär dies bestimmt nicht vom DSL-Speed Manager mitgeloggt worden. Danach habe ich allerdings sofort das Kabel von der TK-Anlage getrennt, um so weitere evtl. Einwahlen zu unterbinden. 

Für mich stellt sich natürlich die Frage was man dagegen machen kann? Außerdem, wie kann ich erfahren, ob sich dieser versteckte, getarnte Dialer oder was auch immer noch auf meinem System befindet und wie werde ich ihn wieder los? Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## DocSnyder (7 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er diese auch mit wenig erfreulichen Daten füttern sollte, wäre das nicht sehr vorteilhaft...



Von wegen, dadurch wird die Poisoning-Aktion nur noch effektiver. AFAICT bedienen sich viele Spammer zum Adresseneinsammeln bei Google.

Inzwischen habe ich das Skript "forum" genannt, damit Bots leichter anbeißen 

http://docsnyder.de/spl/forum ist dasselbe wie http://docsnyder.de/spl/index.cgi sowie http://docsnyder.de/spl/poison.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2002)

Und wie willst Du dann gewährleisten, dass Du von denen gefunden wirst, die Dich suchen?


----------



## DocSnyder (9 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie willst Du dann gewährleisten, dass Du von denen gefunden wirst, die Dich suchen?



Spambots sind neugierig und interessieren sich besonders für Foren. Die Syslogs bestätigen dies - seit das Skript "forum" heißt, wird es häufiger abgegrast. Mein "echtes" Forum (http://forum.docsnyder.de/) hat bisher noch kein Bot angerührt, da bisher alle vorher nach einigen hundert Sugarplum-Seiten aufgegeben haben. 

Eigentlich geht es mir bei der Sugarplum-Installation nur sekundär darum, Spambaits in die Welt zu streuen, das geht übers Usenet viel effektiver. Ich möchte nur, dass die Bots meine restliche Internetpräsenz in Ruhe lassen. Was bisher gut funktioniert. 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------

